# My first solo coil build



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

Hi guys 

So these pictures are of my first solo dual parrallel coil build.

Dark horse RDA
26 guage
7 wraps
2.4mm
0.2

Just thought i would share the accomplishment with the forum  

The vape was unfortunately too warm at 50 watts  

Will revisit the build again at a later stage to sort out the heat






















Clouds of vapour though   

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (28/3/15)

Nice build. You aim high (well, low actually...lol) for your fist time....hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (28/3/15)

Awesome looking build there man. Btw, that looks like 14 wraps to me hey. Not 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/3/15)

Hehe. Ja. U right ☺

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatalotigot (28/3/15)

Nice dude. you have a good set of skills to do a dual para so neat the first time. Well done. 
Nice and neat. Keep it up. If you want to see some awesome coil builds go follow @vapeorgy on instagram. Your mind will be blown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/3/15)

Wow, very neat. Parallel coils I have never been able to get right. I am in awe...and your first time. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (28/3/15)

good looking coils @BioHAZarD 

Fun isnt it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/3/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> good looking coils @BioHAZarD
> 
> Fun isnt it?


Loads of fun. I must say i quite njoy it

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/15)

Congrats @BioHAZarD 
That is a super duper coil you got there!!!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/3/15)

Small update. Changed to 6 dual wraps. 12 total. Showing 0.2 on the sigelei and running perfectly at 80 watts.

Currently swapping between a set of sony vtc4's and a set of efest 2500mah.

Hopefully the efest's can keep up because i think @ 80 watts the drain is abt 20amps which is right at the limit for these batteries  

Must say the flavour from the dark horse is awesome.

Kicks the clt v3's ass in that department

Has abt 3quarters the vapour production

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

